# *** CABELAS DEAL ALERT ***



## tjohnson (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, Christmas is coming up, and I bet you deserve a little something in your stocking!!!

Cabelas has the MES 40" on sale for $399

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mast...tegoryId=110647980&WTz_l=Unknown;cat110647980

Todd


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 14, 2011)

Glad you posted this Todd. Great deal for sure.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 14, 2011)

With so many guys on the fence about buying a MES, maybe this deal from Cabelas + Free Shipping will help

TJ


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 14, 2011)

How do these stack up to a cookshack unit? I have an older smokette, works well, but temp only to 250 and kind of small in side, but have gotten 35# of butts in it with great results.. I have never had any issues with mine, Just curious if I need one of those MES units?

thanks


----------



## chubbabubba (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my...only 4 days? I've just got started smoking, and have really enjoyed the manual method with briqs. But this would simplify my life, but may also put me on the hook for being the go to "smoke guy". Got a friend that smokes so much meat for his friends and family every year, he has a 50 gallon drum style smoker with an offset, that his friends and family went in together to buy him a smoker on wheels with chrome pipes and all. It's absolutely beautiful, but he told me that he's smoked so much meat at biking events he arranges as well as family and friends that he can't stand the smell of smoked meat...I don't want to be like that. lol

But man oh man this looks tempting. Hmmm, new camera lens or MES...tough call, both hobbies I love...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 14, 2011)

Chubbabubba said:


> Oh my...only 4 days? I've just got started smoking, and have really enjoyed the manual method with briqs. But this would simplify my life, but may also put me on the hook for being the go to "smoke guy". Got a friend that smokes so much meat for his friends and family every year, he has a 50 gallon drum style smoker with an offset, that his friends and family went in together to buy him a smoker on wheels with chrome pipes and all. It's absolutely beautiful, but he told me that he's smoked so much meat at biking events he arranges as well as family and friends that he can't stand the smell of smoked meat...I don't want to be like that. lol
> 
> 
> 
> But man oh man this looks tempting. Hmmm, new camera lens or MES...tough call, both hobbies I love...



Is the camera lens on sale? If not then I think thats your answer :biggrin:


----------



## retread (Oct 15, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Well, Christmas is coming up, and I bet you deserve a little something in your stocking!!!
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Todd




Is there supposed to be a link or a picture or attachment or something?  I don't see anything.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2011)

Retread said:


> Is there supposed to be a link or a picture or attachment or something?  I don't see anything.


Maybe it was there & is now gone?

I don't see the link either.

I'm guessing it's about the ALL Stainless MES 40, on sale for $339, but I'm not sure.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't think it the all stainless model. I think it like the one Sam's sells, at least that's what the photo looks like.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 15, 2011)

The 5 buck shipping gets  an extra charge for larger items.

I got my grinder when they had the 5 buck shipping deal. Paid extra..

It was well worth it to get it on that sale tho..

  Craig


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks like I deleted my original post

Here's the link:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mast...tegoryId=110647980&WTz_l=Unknown;cat110647980

TJ


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 15, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Looks like I deleted my original post
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


If ya look at the items notes and restrictions it sez more for shipping...  Still a great deal thanks for posting it Tod!!
[h1]Item Notes Include:[/h1]
Due to the size and/or weight of this item, there will be a surcharge added to your total shipping cost for each item shipping via Standard Express.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't think it the all stainless model. I think it like the one Sam's sells, at least that's what the photo looks like.


Yup---Looks like you're right.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 15, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> If ya look at the items notes and restrictions it sez more for shipping...  Still a great deal thanks for posting it Tod!!
> [h1]Item Notes Include:[/h1]
> Due to the size and/or weight of this item, there will be a surcharge added to your total shipping cost for each item shipping via Standard Express.


Yup, Just called and she told me the same thing!

There's a $37.95 "Surcharge" on the MES 40"

$5 Shipping should be $5 shipping!!

NOT....With Restrictions!!

TJ


----------



## eman (Oct 15, 2011)

sams here has the mes 40 for $299. still on display


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 15, 2011)

My SAMS has them for $299 also

The Cabelas version is all Stainless exterior

Some SAMS don't have them on hand

Todd


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/search...erm=Masterbuilt&fromHome=yes&_requestid=43562

*MES 40 $299 and Cabellas will do a match price if the Sams club near them stock the 40.*

*JC1947*


----------



## chubbabubba (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice! Just counted up my lens money, and I can get this. LOL. Hmmm, even if the SAM's club one isn't stainless it's the same thing right? Same thickness walls and stuff? I may stop in at ours and get one. lol. It may make smoking my first butt a lot easier than with having to mess with keeping a fire going for 10 - 16 hours.


----------



## billebouy (Oct 15, 2011)

Like SmokinAl and Bearcarver said above, it looks to me that Cabelas and Sams are selling the same model.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2011)

billebouy said:


> Like SmokinAl and Bearcarver said above, it looks to me that Cabelas and Sams are selling the same model.


You know what---The more I think about that, the more I think Cabela's is the ALL Stainless Steel model, even though the picture shows the other one.

The reason I say this, is when I got mine, their ad showed the black outside MES 40, and My Cabela's had about 50 MES 40s, and they were all Stainless.

My Son practically lives there, and he said he never sees anything but ALL stainless MES 40 smokers.

Also, another thing I learned, from when I was looking for one----You can't go by their ad, and you can't go by what they tell you on the phone. 

The only way you know for sure is to see it in person.

When I got mine, they had about 50 in the warehouse & the guy on the floor said they didn't have any, and the people at the Sam's club in this area were even worse !!!!

They had no idea what they had.

Bear


----------



## arnie (Oct 15, 2011)

shtrdave said:


> How do these stack up to a cookshack unit? I have an older smokette, works well, but temp only to 250 and kind of small in side, but have gotten 35# of butts in it with great results.. I have never had any issues with mine, Just curious if I need one of those MES units?
> 
> thanks


They'll do alright, but they don't hold a candle compared to a Cookshack unit. But then a Cookshack cost a good deal more. Not apples to apples


----------



## billebouy (Oct 15, 2011)

Does Masterbuilt even have an all stainless model anymore?  If so, I would be interested in adding to my "stable".

Their website doesn't show one, and I'll be damned if I can find one on the internets...

My old one (sans window) is all stainless, trust me, after having to drill out the rivets (element repair) and replace with stainless screws, I know.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2011)

billebouy said:


> Does Masterbuilt even have an all stainless model anymore?  If so, I would be interested in adding to my "stable".
> 
> Their website doesn't show one, and I'll be damned if I can find one on the internets...
> 
> My old one (sans window) is all stainless, trust me, after having to drill out the rivets (element repair) and replace with stainless screws, I know.


Yes, but they seem to all use the same old stock picture that shows the top is black, etc.

Nothing like confusing people with the easy "same old picture" trick.

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 15, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, but they seem to all use the same old stock picture that shows the top is black, etc.
> 
> Nothing like confusing people with the easy "same old picture" trick.
> 
> Bear





billebouy said:


> Does Masterbuilt even have an all stainless model anymore?  If so, I would be interested in adding to my "stable".
> 
> Their website doesn't show one, and I'll be damned if I can find one on the internets...
> 
> My old one (sans window) is all stainless, trust me, after having to drill out the rivets (element repair) and replace with stainless screws, I know.


The last time I knew I was going to be passing thru Columbus Ga.. (Masterbuilts home) I called and asked about buying a new one at their place.

I was told that they do not stock new units. All they had there was returns for warranty, etc.

New units were shipped to whatever vendor with the appropriate emblems or marking right from China.

So what ever any vendor has for sale or in their warehouses is not known to Masterbuilt.

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## billebouy (Oct 15, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, but they seem to all use the same old stock picture that shows the top is black, etc.
> 
> Nothing like confusing people with the easy "same old picture" trick.
> 
> Bear







fpnmf said:


> The last time I knew I was going to be passing thru Columbus Ga.. (Masterbuilts home) I called and asked about buying a new one at their place.
> 
> I was told that they do not stock new units. All they had there was returns for warranty, etc.
> 
> ...




Interesting stuff.  I'd stop by a retail Cabela's, but the closest one to me seems to be 700+ miles away, lol.  'Course, another 400 miles to the one it PA, and I could visit both you guys on the way up!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> The last time I knew I was going to be passing thru Columbus Ga.. (Masterbuilts home) I called and asked about buying a new one at their place.
> 
> I was told that they do not stock new units. All they had there was returns for warranty, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig, I figured that, but also every internet site that sells them, including Cabela's always uses the picture of the black one with the Stainless door, no matter which one they have. That's why I tell people you gotta go there & actually see what they have.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2011)

billebouy said:


> Interesting stuff.  I'd stop by a retail Cabela's, but the closest one to me seems to be 700+ miles away, lol.  'Course, another 400 miles to the one it PA, and I could visit both you guys on the way up!




That sucks---I can be at ours in about a half hour.

The next best thing for you might be to find out the exact Model number that they have, and then do a search of your own to see what it really is.

There was a good guy on this forum who had a list of all the MES & their serial numbers & what they each had, but I haven't seen him for awhile.

I'll see if I can find it-----"Texacajun" I believe it was. He made his own list by asking guys what they had.

Be Back shortly,

Bear

On Edit:   Here's the list:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/masterbuilt-electric-smokehouse-models


----------



## will02 (Oct 15, 2011)

I had just ordered one from Cabela's Weds on sale for $389, saw this thread and live chatted them and they credited me the 50 bucks! (awesome customer service)  I owe somebody a beer!


----------

